# How to clean our TIN BOATS



## moelkhuntr (Jan 13, 2011)

Was wondering what method that you all use to clean your Tin Boats. I used Alumabrite last fall and cleaned the whole boat and it looked like new and shined. I went out to Clearwater when they had that RED ALGAE on the lake and my boat looked like _ _ _ _ when I left there. I went to the car wash and it did not even touch it. I am going to use the Alumabrite again this weekend (WEATHER PERMITING) and clean it up but was wondering what you all are using as a sealer on it after you clean it.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 14, 2011)

I will sweep out the inside if there is too much dirt but as far as the outside - well you cannot see it when the boat is in the water - which is where I like to be with it!

No washing for me - waste of good fishing time


----------



## Jim (Jan 14, 2011)

Some people swear by a product called sharkhide.

https://www.sharkhide.com/


----------

